# wing blade



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Has any one ever thought of making one?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yep I've thought of it have the idea floating around in my head for it.

will have to explain it better tomorrow as da better have called and said if I don't come home soon the soup will be cold and da tong Hot

so that means I better go home

be back tomorrow

sublime out.


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

*blade*

i made one that just helps make sidewalks wider with out wrecking the grass.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet post up some pics i want to see it


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of your wing? I'd like to make one as most of my work is clearing back alleys.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

2nd I wanna c some Pics,

My rough Idea was to bring a bar/tube out from the Back Mounting Point of my Moose mount to the Edge of the FLoot Peg on the side of ATV Mount a Pipe vertical to that Bar/tube. ON that vertical tube would be an oversized collar welded onto a Tube that ran to the back of the Quad and the Blade would be bolted/mounted to this tube. the round collar allows up/down via Pins in the vertical pipe and then also allows the blade to rotate out away form the ATV. same set up on the back end of the blade mounting bar as well an up/down rotate in/out pipe with collar as well.

at the Back of the ATV from the rear Hitch would have a reciever hitch there and slide into this hitch woulb be about a 2' tube straight from the back of the ATV and then it make a 90 then runs behind the Rear tire of the ATV to the outside edge. Over this tube would be and over sized tube that could slide in/out up smaller tube giving your Blade adjustment in/out from the ATV.at the outside edge of the tube would be the 2nd vertical pipe for updown of the blade.

that my rough idea though also now that I think about it would need some sort of flex to allow front of blade down low and be able to have rear of the blade higher to create a ramp on the blade for winging snow. 

just my thoughts on what I might try if I ever had the time. and ambition. Money.

sublime out.

ps would love to C pics of your side wing desgin.



a


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

i will get pics as soon as I can


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

hey does help in deep snow and side walks


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

heres the ultimate atv utv plow


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

if anyone has pics of one that they have fabbed up some good detailed pics would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

******bump******


----------



## Diesel59 (Aug 20, 2010)

i was actually wondering how I could fabricate a "Blizzard" type plow for my ATV. I love the idea of expanding wings and a push box feature.


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

i think one be really handy to pile snow up with along roadways and be able to take a much wider swath. There are a couple guys who have fabbed their own and im looking for some pictures of the mounting brackets and everything they used. you would need a steel beam coming out from your frame under the right hand floor board and then have a telescoping pole on the back connected to your drawbar with a couple of U-joints allowing it drop and still fold up
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...age=2&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:21&tx=85&ty=50

something along the same idea as this wing


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

***************bump***********


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ooxteme;719555 said:


> heres the ultimate atv utv plow


That plow is awsome. I wish there was more ATV plows with trip edges.


----------

